# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Gina

## lizann

she is getting killed off and xavier comes back for the funeral

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2013)

----------


## Abigail

Source?

----------


## lizann

http://www.backtothebay.net/news/201...spoilers.shtml

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

still speculation it is her though

----------


## tammyy2j

> http://www.backtothebay.net/news/201...spoilers.shtml


Could be Liam or Romeo who die

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

yes, both are leaving, so hopefully it is one of them

----------


## tammyy2j

As Sally is returning maybe she takes over as principal

----------


## lizann

> still speculation it is her though


sonia todd has finished up filming

----------


## lizann

> still speculation it is her though


sonia todd has finished up filming

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

shame, I like her  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

I like her as well. Shes  a good character. Prefer her since her family left though.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Home and Away's Gina Palmer will be left fighting for her life after she falls unconscious behind the wheel of her car.
> 
> Gina, played by Sonia Todd, will be happily enjoying a family day out with John and Jett when the tragedy strikes.
> 
> "Gina's eyesight starts to blur and she questions what she's seeing in front of her", Todd told TV Week.
> 
> "It's a scary moment for John and Jett. They don't know what is happening and Gina also doesn't know what is happening to her own body.
> 
> "It all happens so quickly. One moment she is driving and the next she passes out and collapses in the car."
> ...


I think this belongs in this thread more

----------

hollie (09-04-2013), lizann (09-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Home and Away bosses have teased an upcoming Summer Bay funeral with a new promo airing on screen in Australia.

John Palmer, Jett James and the local high school students are among those seen mourning in sombre preview clips.

----------

Dazzle (10-04-2013), lyndapym (26-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## alan45

..

----------


## alan45

Home and Away star Sonia Todd has revealed that she left the soap for new challenges.

The actress's character Gina Austin made her final appearance on screen in Australia last week, passing away suddenly after falling unconscious at the wheel of her car.


Â© Channel 5
Sonia Todd


In real life, Todd is now working on ABC1 series Janet King.

She told TV Week: "[It] felt like time to move on and enjoy other acting challenges. Shooting Home and Away was a constant challenge due to the pace of the show and the quality of the drama. It certainly kept me busy!"

Upcoming episodes will explore how Gina's husband John (Shane Withington) and foster son Jett (Will McDonald) cope without her. Gina's son Xavier (David Jones-Roberts) will also make a short return to Summer Bay for her funeral.

Todd added: "Gina would want John to be happy. But I imagine there'll be many challenges ahead if he takes on the role of a single father."


Â© Channel 5
Shane Withington



Â© Channel 5
Will McDonald


In a separate interview with Home and Away's official website, Todd praised show bosses for giving Gina the right exit storyline - pointing out that death was the only plausible way to write her out.

She explained: "My overall feeling when I read the final scripts was relief, I think, in the way that the writers had handled the story. It's very hard for Gina to leave them. She wouldn't leave them for any other reason. 

"It was really sad. Fortunately for me, I don't have to do any heavy lifting when it comes to the acting side of it, but I really do feel for Shane and Will - they're going to be exhausted, I think!"

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2013), lyndapym (26-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Will McDonald has revealed that filming the scenes for Gina's funeral was difficult.

McDonald's character Jett tragically lost his adoptive mum Gina when she collapsed behind the wheel of her car during a family day out and died. 

Speaking to TV Week about filming the harrowing scenes, the 14-year-old said: "It was very hard to film, especially with all the students from Summer Bay High being there and the beautiful coffin. 

"I just had to believe I was in that moment. I let my emotions run with it."

McDonald admitted that he found the scenes especially hard to film because he was saying goodbye to Sonia Todd, who played Gina.

"It was mainly hard because it was this big goodbye to someone that I've loved working with. 

"I got to work with a lot more cast that day. That was the best aspect of it because everyone was there. I got to hand out with a lot of different people, but I still had to stay focused on the sadness."

McDonald also hinted that Gina's passing is going to have a huge impact on his alter ego.

"Jett's just had a horrible roller-coaster ride and things aren't getting better for him. There's more heartbreak ahead. It's going to be harder. 

"I can say that, although Gina's passing is a horrible experience, it does bring Jett and John closer. It becomes a strong father-son bond."

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, a perfect day takes a tragic turn for the Palmers.

John (Shane Withington) and Gina (Sonia Todd) are delighted later this month as they hear that their adoption of Jett will soon be made official.

Keen to celebrate the good news, the trio head off in the car for a week's holiday. However, as they leave, Marilyn Chambers has a bad feeling and urges Gina to drive safely.

With the journey under way, the atmosphere is jovial among the family, but the happy mood doesn't last for long as Gina starts seeing strange visions in the road.

Pulling over suddenly, Gina collapses and stops breathing. John and Jett are left frantic and call an ambulance, but to their devastation, it's too late to save her…


Â© Channel 5
Gina and Jett head in to the city.



Â© Channel 5
Gina collapses whilst driving.



Â© Channel 5
John calls for help.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, May 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, a perfect day takes a tragic turn for the Palmers.

John (Shane Withington) and Gina (Sonia Todd) are delighted later this month as they hear that their adoption of Jett will soon be made official.

Keen to celebrate the good news, the trio head off in the car for a week's holiday. However, as they leave, Marilyn Chambers has a bad feeling and urges Gina to drive safely.

With the journey under way, the atmosphere is jovial among the family, but the happy mood doesn't last for long as Gina starts seeing strange visions in the road.

Pulling over suddenly, Gina collapses and stops breathing. John and Jett are left frantic and call an ambulance, but to their devastation, it's too late to save herâ¦


Â© Channel 5
Gina and Jett head in to the city.



Â© Channel 5
Gina collapses whilst driving.



Â© Channel 5
John calls for help.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, May 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, the entire Summer Bay community comes together to pay respect to school principal Gina Austin after she passes away suddenly.

Gina's son Xavier (David Jones-Roberts) returns for the service and gives a touching eulogy as he recalls fond memories of his mother.

With a huge turn-out - including Summer Bay High students in their school uniforms - Xavier, Jett and John are visibly touched to witness just how much Gina meant to everyone.

Maddy Osborne (Kassandra Clementi) also plays the violin as Gina is laid to rest, while her boyfriend Spencer Harrington (Andrew Morley) hands out roses for the students to lay on Gina's coffin.

Although John is wary of how he'll cope with Jett alone, the funeral day cements his belief that he, Jett and Xavier are a family who need to stick together - he'll fight for the adoption to go ahead no matter what.


Â© Channel 5
Xavier returns for the funeral.



Â© Channel 5
The locals pay their respects.



Â© Channel 5
Jett, John and Xavier.



Â© Channel 5
Alf arrives at Gina's funeral.



Â© Channel 5
Marilyn and Alf pay their condolences.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2013)

----------


## Katy

it look so sad! I cant believe they are killing her off! Poor Jett and John.

----------

tammyy2j (27-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> it look so sad! I cant believe they are killing her off! Poor Jett and John.


Her death and funeral was so sad but where was Tony (her brother) or even mention of him

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Katy

Id completely forgotten about Tony was related to her. It was good to see Xavier back and at least he mentioned Brendan and Hugo. 

It was only when Roo mentioned Martha and Hugo that I realised!! 

Both episodes were ever so sad. Talk about good community spirit when it comes to rallying round in times of crisis , Summer Bay is the place to be.

----------

